# Do's and Don'ts of 3/4 Length Overcoat?



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm quite happy with a 3/4 length Saks cashmere coat I recently bought, but am wondering what the limits of acceptability are for wearing it.

For example, wedding or funeral--am I just better off braving the cold by wearing a formal navy blue suit, or are 3/4 length coats more acceptable now for formal occasions? Formal business meetings?

For me, it's an issue of dollars and cents, as I rarely attend formal occasions, so can't justify the expense of two coats (and would have gotten a full length coat, but got very lucky with a big discount on the Saks cashmere). In any case, just because a formal occasion is a rare occurence, I don't want to look like an idiot when they do come up...

As always, any advice appreciated...

Jon


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I wouldn't wear a 3/4 coat with a suit and tie. I know a lot of the stores sell them with this look in mind, but I just think it looks a little half-a$$. I only have one wool coat and it is a 3/4. We had a high of 31 yesterday so I wanted to wear it with my suit and tie to church. I just couldn't bring myself to wear it inside. It's a good thing because every man who did wear an overcoat was wearing a full length one. I would have felt like the little kid in a grown-up world. That's just the image the 3/4 coat and suit convey to me. That problem should be over because I believe my wife has purchased me a full length coat for Christmas. I think every man should have 2 wool coats, one that is 3/4 length for casual and one full length one for dress.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A 3/4 length is perfectly acceptable for formal wear. Preferably black or navy.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A 3/4 length is perfectly acceptable for formal wear. Preferably black or navy.


I agree with Earl. Nolan, is this an old rule that you were taught or is it just personal preference?

Frankly, I think a 3/4 length is the only length one might ever need in a wool coat. My lone wool top coat is 3/4 length in camel. I find it very versatile and would wear it for any occasion other than a funeral or black-tie event.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A 3/4 length is perfectly acceptable for formal wear. Preferably black or navy.


If by "formal wear," you mean a suit, then yes, 3/4 length is fine--not ideal, but fine. 3/4 length is not fine with a dinner jacket.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The Louche said:


> I agree with Earl. Nolan, is this an old rule that you were taught or is it just personal preference?
> 
> Frankly, I think a 3/4 length is the only length one might ever need in a wool coat. My lone wool top coat is 3/4 length in camel. I find it very versatile and would wear it for any occasion other than a funeral or black-tie event.


Just preference. A 3/4 coat over a suit or formalwear just looks unfinished to me; like you couldn't afford the rest of the fabric or something. I may be in the minority that thinks that way. As I said, I do have a very nice Loro Piana 3/4 coat that I love, but I only wear it casually.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Three-quarter length coats are absolutely fine to wear with suits IMHO.


----------

